# Who has the best March snowboarding in CO.



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

We're planning a last minute spring break trip to CO. I'm staying in Ft. Collins but we would like to spend 2 days at a resort and get some quality snowboarding in. We're poor college kids so getting a hotel / lift ticket package is probably out unless its that amazing of a deal. The super 8 is more likely. We're looking for steep bowls, powder and trees. We dont care about parks or groomers, I can ride those in the Midwest. 

So where should we go. I know Breck and Vail are top notch but they're also expensive. I'm considering Loveland right now. Anywhere else I should look? Closer to Ft. Collins is nice but not a must. Price is also a concern so if anyone knows where to score cheap tickets I'm all ears. We will have 4 adults for 2 days each. 

I admit I haven't done my usual research and searching before making a new post but I'm putting this together in a hurry and need help. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail has some of the best spring riding in the state. If it's sunshine and not powder, the bowls are like a giant sundial. You can chase the sun hitting the bowls right at that perfect corn time. 

After that, Copper is a pretty good spring spot. 

Loveland and A-Basin will be your budget options and are also very good. A little more hit or miss than the above spots because of their higher altitude. 

Winterpark has nice spring riding too. 

Powder is totally weather dependent. You can get it or you can get skunked. No way of knowing what you are going to get. March is our snowiest month, but if your timing is wrong, you won't get any. All you can do is go and hope you get lucky.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Best part is that it's all relatively close together amirite?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't throw in spots like Wolf Creek, (probably the best for a shot at powder), Monarch, Crested Butte, Silverton, etc. Since the drive times from Fort Snort would be ridiculous.

The spots I originally mentioned are relatively close together for sure. Winterpark being the furthest from the other spots. About an hour, but drive wise from Fort Collins, it's in the same ball park, even closer than the others. 

Either way from Fort Collins you are looking at a 2 plus hour drive to any of the ski areas. There isn't anything that is close to that city.


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

If you come to breck I still have 5 or 6 discount tickets loaded on my season pass if you want them. I don't know the discount but if you call 970-453-5000 they can tell you what the price will be with the discount for the dates you might come. [email protected]


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd say silverton trumps wolf creek for powder but that is strictly academic since they are a full days drive from fort collins. 

I would suggest Steamboat for powder riding. The price is still expensive but they tend to get a bit more snow than the resorts closer to Denver (and have smaller crowds)Google maps estimates that its a three hour drive but because you're not taking 70 it could be alot faster than the other resorts on busy or stormy days.


----------



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help guys. Looks like we may make it 3 days in the snow. I found deals for Loveland, Copper and Breckenridge. They're all close together so we'll get a hotel somewhere in the middle. 

I think I can get these for about 165/ person total. 

In case anyone else is looking it seems Copper has a special 3 day pass on sale now for 138. Thats not bad but I think the extra cash will be worth it to try more resorts.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Copper and WP start doing buy one get one lift tickets if you fill up at certain gas stations later in March. If not March, early April.

Edit: Not sure if copper is doing that this year though as they are owned by a different holding company now.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

There are alot of blackout dates on those BOGO passes.......jus' sayin'.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

mojo maestro said:


> There are alot of blackout dates on those BOGO passes.......jus' sayin'.


For sure, I think they are even blacked out on every Saturday as well?


----------



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

I found a BOGO pass for copper. Its only stipulation is no saturdays. I plan to use it next Wednesday, no worries.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

From Ft. Collins I'd want to go to Steamboat, but I can't recall if Hwy 14 is passable in winter. Is it?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cameron Pass is open all Winter. So yes you can drive to Steamboat from Fort Snort. Traffic wise and time wise it's definitely the least hassle. That is a slooooow drive though.


----------

